# Beginner Mbuna



## Snowman102 (Dec 24, 2012)

I am a beginner to most african cichlids, so I wanted ton try them and do a rift valley tank. I originally obtained 4 synodontis lucippinis to go in a tanganyikan setup, but have decided to change the focal fish to mbuna cichlids. What are some beginner mbuna? I will be using a 36g bowfront, so I researched a bit and came up with a little list of some of my favorites. Yellow labs, Demasoni, and electric blue cichlids. Will this work? I will have lots of rocks and a ph around 8.0, and I have very hard water to suit their needs. Thanks in advance


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How long is the bowfront? The standard 36G bowfront is 30" long which is VERY small for mbuna. I'd even say too small (36" is my limit). But if you want to try, I'd recommend 1m:4f of yellow labs only.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

36 gallon bow front leave you with very few options. You will have to go with tangs o dwarf mbuna's like yellow labs or even a group of rusties. Or something that doesn't get over 4" and still a tank that size is pushing it. I would turn that tank into a brichardi tank or into a shellie tank.


----------



## CichlidOWNR (Dec 22, 2011)

I used to have a 36g bowfront and got away with having Ps. Saulosi. I had plenty of rock that I could fit and had two spawns. I would only do one dwarf species of mbuna only.


----------



## Snowman102 (Dec 24, 2012)

I really like the yellow labs and saulosi a lot, so what one do you guys think would suit the best? They didn't have any rusties, unfortunately.Yes, the tank is a 30inch, a little to short to way to short for mbuna, most of the time. Is it possible to do

1M 3F Yellow Lab

1M 3F Saulosi?


----------



## eTrain (Oct 15, 2012)

You could try it but have a back up plan ready. That's going to be a lot of yellow too.


----------



## mstreech (Dec 6, 2012)

1m to 5f saulosi OR 1m to 4f yellow labs would be a much safer bet IMO. Watching a tank full of fish fight over limited space + females = no fun.


----------



## eTrain (Oct 15, 2012)

mstreech said:


> 1m to 5f saulosi OR 1m to 4f yellow labs would be a much safer bet IMO. Watching a tank full of fish fight over limited space + females = no fun.


+1


----------



## Snowman102 (Dec 24, 2012)

Is it possible to do a male tank, or is the tank to small? Would a single species or all male be better for a beginner? Just throwing out suggestions


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Single species


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

You might be able to get away with a 55 for a male tank, but a 75 really is the best minimum size. Although peacocks and haps are less aggressive, they get larger on average than mbuna.


----------



## Snowman102 (Dec 24, 2012)

Which fish is easier to breed, as I would like to have a good start in the african rift cichlids. I like the saulosi looks better because it would reduce the yellow, but I can deal with yellow labs. The store just got rusties a few days ago, and I think those are interesting, too.


----------



## mstreech (Dec 6, 2012)

Labs breed like crazy, but it's a toss up, most mbuna do.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Snowman102 said:


> Which fish is easier to breed, as I would like to have a good start in the african rift cichlids. I like the saulosi looks better because it would reduce the yellow, but I can deal with yellow labs. The store just got rusties a few days ago, and I think those are interesting, too.


I've done rusties in a 36" tank successfully. It was going for 2 years, then I had to move. I started with 8 juvies and had to pull males fast. My male was a definite bully with subdominants. Once the extra males were removed, it was a "peaceful" tank. I kept rocks stacked to the top, plenty of hiding places for holding females.


----------



## TheJ0kerrr (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd go with saulosi's... at least you'd have variety with a male completely different from females and both looking good.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

verbal said:


> You might be able to get away with a 55 for a male tank, but a 75 really is the best minimum size. Although peacocks and haps are less aggressive, they get larger on average than mbuna.


My 55 malawi tank is all males but one female kenyi, I haven't had a single issue other than the expensive 15 dollar meals they have if I introduce a fish that's too small.. 
Anyway, bowfronts under the 50ish mark seem hard to stock... they're generally taller than longer and most mbuna don't like to go up in a narrow tank. You'll end up with the fish staying at the bottom half, or as high as the rocks can go. I would +1 the brichardi and brevis idea since that's what I did with my bowfront for a while. Maybe 1m 3f for afras.


----------



## Snowman102 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, but I think I will just go with tanganyikans because I think I will just leave the small tanks for experts. I'm just afraid that the fish will get way too aggressive and they will not be able to get away from each other. I just don't want to take the risk.

 Thanks again, Jack


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

there are some pretty kool tangs you can do in that tank. Brichardi do great and cologinize and they take good care of their young and their young will take care of their younger siblings. You can also go with some shellies or something along those lines. Again dont get anything that will get much bigger than 4" You could do some calvus like a pair of them. Start with 6 and once they pair remove the rest. They are a great fish. Anywys good luck with your travels and enjoy this wonderful hobby!


----------



## Snowman102 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks again, I will definitely setup a larger mbuna in the near future, so this advice will not go to waste, for sure!


----------

